# Long and Mcquade Used Gear?



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Does L&M list their used guitars online?


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Deal centre/store specials. Don't know how up to date it is.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't believe the online listings are all that useful unless something has stuck around long enough. The best used deals I've had there were when I walk in and find something on the floor that was just put out there that day. The best deals never make it to the online listings because they're scooped up pretty quick.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Store Specials - Long & McQuade Musical Instruments


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think its updated pretty regularly. Worth checking out at least.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> I don't believe the online listings are all that useful unless something has stuck around long enough. The best used deals I've had there were when I walk in and find something on the floor that was just put out there that day. The best deals never make it to the online listings because they're scooped up pretty quick.


Certainly had a similar experience with pedals.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

In Ottawa anyway, I find that Lauzon has a much better selection of used guitars than L&M. You can bargain too. Lauzon Music | Used Acoustic & Electric Guitars Ottawa


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Lauzon Music | Used Acoustic & Electric Guitars Ottawa


Where is the bargain bin?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> In Ottawa anyway, I find that Lauzon has a much better selection of used guitars than L&M. You can bargain too. Lauzon Music | Used Acoustic & Electric Guitars Ottawa


Lauzon is more of a high end store, and not everyone has that kind of budget. L&m also has more used gear overall.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've not used the L&M online listing but benefited in store from the great pricing, you gotta be quick though. I was lucky both times recently where the guitars were put out that day and I snagged them for better pricing than I could find on Kijiji in the month or so of looking.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

I've gotten a few things from the online listings but I refuse to shop there anymore.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

***deleted L&M rant****#*(


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

sku19


----------

